# Transférer un fichier .IPA



## Findor (27 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour,

Je possède un iPhone 8+ (sous IOS 12) et je voudrais transférer depuis mon MacBook Air (sous Catalina 10.15.2) un fichier .IPA.
Mais je ne sais pas du tout comment faire car Apple ne propose pas cette option.
Je précise que le fichier IPA que je veut transférer a été acheter auparavant (et j'ai toujours le fichiers acheter) mais n'est plus disponible dans l'App store.
Donc comment faire pour transférer le fichier IPA ?
Merci d'avance !


----------



## sinbad21 (27 Décembre 2019)

Finderlemeuilleur a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je possède un iPhone 8+ (sous IOS 12) et je voudrais transférer depuis mon MacBook Air (sous Catalina 10.15.2) un fichier .IPA.
> Mais je ne sais pas du tout comment faire car Apple ne propose pas cette option.
> ...


Bonjour, 
Vous voulez dire qu’il n’est plus proposé dans l’App Store iOS ? Ce n’est pas normal si vous l’avez acheté. Même quand un logiciel est retiré de l’App Store, il reste accessible à ceux qui l’ont acheté. Enfin, c’est ce que je croyais.

Sinon ce n’est pas possible de l’installer depuis iTunes Mac ?

Enfin, si la réponse est non aux deux précédentes questions, il faut savoir que le jailbreak est devenu une formalité, et que ça se met en place en 5 minutes.

La question qui reste posée : même si vous arrivez à transférer le fichier sur l’iPad, il n’est pas sûr du tout que l’installation réussisse.


----------



## Findor (27 Décembre 2019)

sinbad21 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Vous voulez dire qu’il n’est plus proposé dans l’App Store iOS ? Ce n’est pas normal si vous l’avez acheté. Même quand un logiciel est retiré de l’App Store, il reste accessible à ceux qui l’ont acheté. Enfin, c’est ce que je croyais.
> 
> Sinon ce n’est pas possible de l’installer depuis iTunes Mac ?
> ...


Salut !

Impossible de retrouver l'article dans l'app store...
Et oui, c'est possible de réinstaller iTunes sur mac. Je l'ai même ! Et je ne souhaite pas jailbreak cette iPhone...


----------



## kasimodem (27 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour,

Une app peut effectivement être retirée de l'AppStore et ne plus être disponible au téléchargement, mais dans la mesure ou vous l'avez achetée, elle est toujours dans votre compte AppStore. Ouvrez l'AppStore, ouvrez votre compte en haut à droite et consultez l'historique de vos achats, elle est dedans.


----------



## sinbad21 (27 Décembre 2019)

Finderlemeuilleur a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> Impossible de retrouver l'article dans l'app store...
> Et oui, c'est possible de réinstaller iTunes sur mac. Je l'ai même ! Et je ne souhaite pas jailbreak cette iPhone...


Je voulais dire, depuis iTunes, ce n'est plus possible de transférer l'IPA sur l'iPhone ? Avant on pouvait.
Sinon, hors jailbreak il y avait une solution avec Impactor, mais ça ne marche plus, Apple a trouvé la parade. J'ignore si le développeur travaille encore dessus.


----------



## Findor (27 Décembre 2019)

Merci pour toute vos réponses ! Enfaite le problème a été résolu. Avant l'application n'apparaissait pas dans les achats et maintenant elle y est... Étrange ! Merci encore une fois !
(Merci a celui ou celle, qui a déplacer le sujet)


----------



## USB09 (29 Décembre 2019)

Finderlemeuilleur a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> Impossible de retrouver l'article dans l'app store...
> Et oui, c'est possible de réinstaller iTunes sur mac. Je l'ai même ! Et je ne souhaite pas jailbreak cette iPhone...



L’article n’est plus disponible dans l’AppStore mais est toujours disponible sur votre compte via les achats.


----------

